# Web pages disappearing



## brobilly52 (Jan 23, 2014)

I wonder if anyone else is having or had this problem, I am running win 10 on my laptop and strange things are happening for example when I am in FB and start typing a comment suddenly I get another website coming up in the Laptop or if I playing a game like "hearts of vegas" it will suddenly switch to another site which has no relevance to game site, I use Chrome mainly but it does happen in microsoft edge and firefox but less frequently 
Any help and advice will be much appreciated


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

do you mean a new tab opens or a advert comes up over the facebook page?


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

https://www.malwarebytes.com/

download install free malwarebytes run a scan see if it picks anything up.

delete browsing history on chrome, firefox and microsoft edge.

https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/adblock-plus/cfhdojbkjhnklbpkdaibdccddilifddb

install adblock plus to chrome from the play store.

prevents pages opening up on facebook


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

It's possible that you have spyware on your computer. Please use a combination of Anti-Virus(e.g. Windows Defender), Anti-Spyware(e.g MalwareBytes), and in addition, clean up your browser temp files, cookies, cache etc.etc. using a good utility called "CCleaner". 

Since you're running Windows 10, Windows Defender should be already integrated. Update the program and scan your computer for any viruses, spywares, etc.etc.

Hope everything works out well for you.


----------



## brobilly52 (Jan 23, 2014)

steve32mids said:


> do you mean a new tab opens or a advert comes up over the facebook page?


No it opens up a new tab or opens an existing tab never an advert


----------



## brobilly52 (Jan 23, 2014)

Thank you all for the advice and help will try it all and let you know how it progressed much appreciated


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

There could be a stuck key on your keyboard, along with what you are typing: https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/157179?hl=en


----------



## brobilly52 (Jan 23, 2014)

spunk.funk said:


> There could be a stuck key on your keyboard, along with what you are typing: https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/157179?hl=en


How would one test for that because at this stage I have tried all the other most appreciated advice given to me by all the others and am still have the same problem, one other thing I have thing I forgot to add to my original post is that it also sometimes switches between tabs that are already open in the browser without prompting
many thanks


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What is the make and model of your laptop? 
You can disable the onboard keyboard and use a USB keyboard or the onscreen keyboard to test. If that works, then you know it is the keyboard that is the problem and needs replacing.


----------



## brobilly52 (Jan 23, 2014)

spunk.funk said:


> What is the make and model of your laptop?
> You can disable the onboard keyboard and use a USB keyboard or the onscreen keyboard to test. If that works, then you know it is the keyboard that is the problem and needs replacing.


Acer Aspire F15
Thanks


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, it is possible to diagnose this problem. Press the win + X keys together, select command prompt(Admin) an elevated cmd prompt will open, minimize this to the taskbar.

Browse and wait until the problem occurs then maximize the cmd window. At the prompt copy and paste the following text (in red, does not need to be copied in red):-

echo > 0 & netstat -a -n -o >> 0 & tasklist /v >> 0 & echo >> 0 & notepad 0

Press enter, notepad will open with a lot of text.

We can see what processes are accessing your internet (match the PID numbers to the process, look for anything suspicious). The cmd tells us what processes are using the internet the other cmd tells us all processes running , both give the PID number, so you can easily match PID to process name. Plus you will see what resource hogs there are.

Do this a couple of times to be sure you have discovered the right process, OR post the notepad outcome here and we can have a look as well.


----------



## brobilly52 (Jan 23, 2014)

jenae said:


> Hi, it is possible to diagnose this problem. Press the win + X keys together, select command prompt(Admin) an elevated cmd prompt will open, minimize this to the taskbar.
> 
> Browse and wait until the problem occurs then maximize the cmd window. At the prompt copy and paste the following text (in red, does not need to be copied in red):-
> 
> ...


Thank you I will do that and post the results many thks


----------



## brobilly52 (Jan 23, 2014)

jenae said:


> Hi, it is possible to diagnose this problem. Press the win + X keys together, select command prompt(Admin) an elevated cmd prompt will open, minimize this to the taskbar.
> 
> Browse and wait until the problem occurs then maximize the cmd window. At the prompt copy and paste the following text (in red, does not need to be copied in red):-
> 
> ...


 Sorry been a bit busy work wise so have not had much time on the computer I did manage to get one incident as bellow
ECHO is on. Active Connections Proto Local Address Foreign Address State PID TCP 0.0.0.0:135 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING 1004 TCP 0.0.0.0:445 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING 4 TCP 0.0.0.0:5357 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING 4 TCP 0.0.0.0:49664 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING 696 TCP 0.0.0.0:49665 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING 852 TCP 0.0.0.0:49666 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING 1308 TCP 0.0.0.0:49667 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING 1248 TCP 0.0.0.0:49670 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING 768 TCP 0.0.0.0:49671 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING 776 TCP 127.0.0.1:1994 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING 2748 TCP 127.0.0.1:43227 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING 2948 TCP 127.0.0.1:65000 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING 2336 TCP 192.168.0.5:80 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING 10864 TCP 192.168.0.5:139 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING 4 TCP 192.168.0.5:443 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING 10864 TCP 192.168.0.5:1411 0.0.0.0:0 LISTENING 10864 TCP 192.168.0.5:54458 52.41.121.34:443 CLOSE_WAIT 2948 TCP 192.168.0.5:54534 52.0.111.5:9339 ESTABLISHED 6372 TCP 192.168.0.5:55501 157.240.8.35:443 ESTABLISHED 6372 TCP 192.168.0.5:55670 13.107.42.11:443 ESTABLISHED 6372 TCP 192.168.0.5:55898 173.192.71.182:42001 ESTABLISHED 6372 TCP 192.168.0.5:56173 107.23.67.118:443 TIME_WAIT 0 TCP 192.168.0.5:56174 107.23.67.118:443 ESTABLISHED 6372 TCP 192.168.0.5:56187 157.240.8.18:443 ESTABLISHED 6372 TCP 192.168.0.5:56190 157.240.8.18:443 TIME_WAIT 0 TCP 192.168.0.5:56191 58.27.124.193:443 TIME_WAIT 0 TCP 192.168.0.5:56192 58.27.124.193:443 TIME_WAIT 0 TCP 192.168.0.5:56193 58.27.22.17:443 TIME_WAIT 0 TCP 192.168.0.5:56195 58.27.22.17:443 TIME_WAIT 0 TCP 192.168.0.5:56199 104.83.206.187:80 TIME_WAIT 0 TCP 192.168.0.5:56200 104.83.206.187:80 TIME_WAIT 0 TCP 192.168.0.5:56201 104.83.206.187:80 TIME_WAIT 0 TCP 192.168.0.5:56202 104.83.206.187:80 TIME_WAIT 0 TCP 192.168.0.5:56203 185.48.81.162:80 TIME_WAIT 0 TCP 192.168.0.5:56204 54.230.135.161:80 TIME_WAIT 0 TCP 192.168.0.5:56205 23.62.241.108:443 ESTABLISHED 3028 TCP 192.168.0.5:56206 54.230.135.161:443 TIME_WAIT 0 TCP 192.168.0.5:56207 54.230.135.161:443 TIME_WAIT 0 TCP 192.168.0.5:56208 198.41.214.186:80 CLOSE_WAIT 3028 TCP 192.168.0.5:56210 58.27.124.192:443 TIME_WAIT 0 TCP 192.168.0.5:56212 58.27.124.179:443 TIME_WAIT 0 TCP 192.168.0.5:56213 54.166.104.214:443 TIME_WAIT 0 TCP 192.168.0.5:56214 54.166.104.214:443 TIME_WAIT 0 TCP 192.168.0.5:56215 54.166.104.214:443 TIME_WAIT  0 TCP 192.168.0.5:56216 54.166.104.214:443 TIME_WAIT 0 TCP 192.168.0.5:56217 125.56.205.9:443 TIME_WAIT 0 TCP 192.168.0.5:56219 31.13.77.12:443 TIME_WAIT 0 TCP 192.168.0.5:56221 31.13.77.11:443 TIME_WAIT 0 TCP 192.168.0.5:56225 54.192.135.4:443 TIME_WAIT 0 TCP 192.168.0.5:56226 54.192.135.4:443 TIME_WAIT 0 TCP 192.168.0.5:56227 54.192.135.4:443 TIME_WAIT 0 TCP 192.168.0.5:56228 54.192.135.4:443 TIME_WAIT 0 TCP 192.168.0.5:56229 108.168.254.124:443 ESTABLISHED 6372 TCP 192.168.0.5:56230 108.168.254.124:443 TIME_WAIT 0 TCP 192.168.0.5:56231 108.168.254.124:443 TIME_WAIT 0 TCP 192.168.0.5:56232 54.192.135.4:443 TIME_WAIT 0 TCP 192.168.0.5:56233 108.168.254.124:443 TIME_WAIT 0 TCP 192.168.0.5:56234 216.58.203.116:443 ESTABLISHED 6372 TCP 192.168.0.5:56235 23.21.228.166:443 ESTABLISHED 6372 TCP 192.168.0.5:56236 23.21.228.166:443 ESTABLISHED 6372 TCP 192.168.0.5:56238 23.21.228.166:443 TIME_WAIT 0 TCP 192.168.0.5:56239 157.240.8.7:443 ESTABLISHED 6372 TCP 192.168.0.5:56250 31.13.77.12:443 TIME_WAIT 0 TCP 192.168.0.5:56251 216.58.203.104:443 ESTABLISHED 6372 TCP 192.168.0.5:56253 31.13.76.107:443 TIME_WAIT 0 TCP 192.168.0.5:56254 157.240.8.18:443 ESTABLISHED 6372 TCP 192.168.0.5:56255 184.173.75.144:443 TIME_WAIT 0 TCP 192.168.0.5:56256 184.173.75.144:443 TIME_WAIT 0 TCP 192.168.0.5:56257 13.107.42.11:443 ESTABLISHED 6372 TCP 192.168.0.5:56260 13.107.42.11:443 ESTABLISHED 6372 TCP 192.168.0.5:56261 91.190.219.146:443 ESTABLISHED 6372 TCP 192.168.0.5:56262 91.190.219.146:443 ESTABLISHED 6372 TCP 192.168.0.5:56926 111.221.29.84:443 ESTABLISHED 852 TCP 192.168.0.5:56971 111.221.29.109:443 ESTABLISHED 2996 TCP 192.168.0.5:57022 157.56.52.21:40012 ESTABLISHED 10864 TCP 192.168.0.5:57030 91.190.219.39:12350 ESTABLISHED 10864 TCP 192.168.0.5:57034 134.170.0.199:443 ESTABLISHED 10864 TCP 192.168.0.5:57036 65.55.252.167:443 ESTABLISHED 10864 TCP 192.168.0.5:57092 104.83.244.221:443 CLOSE_WAIT 1064 TCP 192.168.0.5:57093 104.83.244.221:443 CLOSE_WAIT 1064 TCP 192.168.0.5:57317 64.233.189.188:5228 ESTABLISHED 6372 TCP 192.168.0.5:57405 157.240.8.18:443 ESTABLISHED 6372 TCP 192.168.0.5:57444 157.240.8.18:443 ESTABLISHED 6372 TCP 192.168.0.5:57608 65.55.252.169:443 ESTABLISHED 6372 TCP 192.168.0.5:57622 40.68.215.242:443 ESTABLISHED 6372 TCP 192.168.0.5:58256 52.169.20.129:443 ESTABLISHED 10864 TCP [::]:135 [::]:0 LISTENING 1004 TCP [::]:445 [::]:0 LISTENING 4 TCP [::]:5357 [::]:0 LISTENING 4 TCP [::]:49664 [::]:0 LISTENING 696 TCP [::]:49665 [::]:0 LISTENING 852 TCP [::]:49666 [::]:0 LISTENING 1308 TCP [::]:49667 [::]:0 LISTENING 1248 TCP [::]:49670 [::]:0 LISTENING 768 TCP [::]:49671 [::]:0 LISTENING 776 UDP 0.0.0.0:3702 *:* 1520 UDP 0.0.0.0:3702 *:* 1300 UDP 0.0.0.0:3702 *:* 1520 UDP 0.0.0.0:3702 *:*  1712 UDP 0.0.0.0:3702 *:* 1300 UDP 0.0.0.0:3702 *:* 1712 UDP 0.0.0.0:5050 *:* 1300 UDP 0.0.0.0:5353 *:* 6372 UDP 0.0.0.0:5353 *:* 6372 UDP 0.0.0.0:5353 *:* 1620 UDP 0.0.0.0:5355 *:* 1620 UDP 0.0.0.0:50009 *:* 1300 UDP 0.0.0.0:53565 *:* 10864 UDP 0.0.0.0:58790 *:* 1520 UDP 0.0.0.0:64550 *:* 1712 UDP 127.0.0.1:1900 *:* 1520 UDP 127.0.0.1:48501 *:* 11456 UDP 127.0.0.1:49664 *:* 2336 UDP 127.0.0.1:49665 *:* 2336 UDP 127.0.0.1:50008 *:* 1520 UDP 127.0.0.1:54022 *:* 4240 UDP 127.0.0.1:54023 *:* 4240 UDP 127.0.0.1:65000 *:* 2336 UDP 127.0.0.1:65203 *:* 10864 UDP 192.168.0.5:137 *:* 4 UDP 192.168.0.5:138 *:* 4 UDP 192.168.0.5:443 *:* 10864 UDP 192.168.0.5:1411 *:* 10864 UDP 192.168.0.5:1900 *:* 1520 UDP 192.168.0.5:50007 *:* 1520 UDP [::]:3702 *:* 1520 UDP [::]:3702 *:* 1520 UDP [::]:3702 *:* 1712 UDP [::]:3702 *:* 1712 UDP [::]:3702 *:* 1300 UDP [::]:3702 *:* 1300 UDP [::]:5353 *:* 6372 UDP [::]:5353 *:* 1620 UDP [::]:5355 *:* 1620 UDP [::]:50010 *:* 1300 UDP [::]:53565 *:* 10864 UDP [::]:58791 *:* 1520 UDP [::]:64551 *:* 1712 UDP [::1]:1900 *:* 1520 UDP [::1]:50006 *:* 1520 UDP [fe80::b849:1839:cedd:fad8%10]:1900 *:* 1520 UDP [fe80::b849:1839:cedd:fad8%10]:50005 *:* 1520 Image Name PID Session Name Session# Mem Usage Status User Name CPU Time Window Title ========================= ======== ================ =========== ============ =============== ================================================== ============ ======================================================================== System Idle Process 0 Services 0 4 K Unknown NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM 48:10:19 N/A System 4 Services 0 25,544 K Unknown N/A 1:21:50 N/A smss.exe 420 Services 0 1,080 K Unknown N/A 0:00:00 N/A csrss.exe 588 Services 0 4,640 K Unknown N/A 0:00:23 N/A wininit.exe  696 Services 0 4,884 K Unknown N/A 0:00:00 N/A services.exe 768 Services 0 6,252 K Unknown N/A 0:00:16 N/A lsass.exe 776 Services 0 13,460 K Unknown N/A 0:00:31 N/A svchost.exe 868 Services 0 24,524 K Unknown N/A 0:00:42 N/A svchost.exe 1004 Services 0 10,204 K Unknown N/A 0:00:24 N/A svchost.exe 852 Services 0 61,556 K Unknown N/A 0:02:32 N/A svchost.exe 1084 Services 0 90,144 K Unknown N/A 0:12:05 N/A svchost.exe 1300 Services 0 26,556 K Unknown N/A 0:00:09 N/A svchost.exe 1308 Services 0 20,096 K Unknown N/A 0:00:08 N/A svchost.exe 1416 Services 0 24,604 K Unknown N/A 0:00:40 N/A igfxCUIService.exe 1428 Services 0 6,888 K Unknown N/A 0:00:00 N/A svchost.exe 1520 Services 0 9,908 K Unknown N/A 0:00:34 N/A svchost.exe 1620 Services 0 18,792 K Unknown N/A 0:00:42 N/A dasHost.exe 1712 Services 0 13,236 K Unknown N/A 0:00:01 N/A svchost.exe 1832 Services 0 9,256 K Unknown N/A 0:00:08 N/A svchost.exe 1920 Services 0 10,576 K Unknown N/A 0:00:01 N/A svchost.exe 2000 Services 0 13,248 K Unknown N/A 0:00:03 N/A spoolsv.exe 1248 Services 0 10,748 K Unknown N/A 0:00:00 N/A  armsvc.exe 2252 Services 0 5,808 K Unknown N/A 0:00:00 N/A AdminService.exe 2264 Services 0 5,992 K Unknown N/A 0:00:00 N/A dgnsvc.exe 2272 Services 0 6,384 K Unknown N/A 0:00:00 N/A NVDisplay.Container.exe 2288 Services 0 8,524 K Unknown N/A 0:00:00 N/A svchost.exe 2324 Services 0 16,576 K Unknown N/A 0:00:15 N/A nvcontainer.exe 2336 Services 0 18,468 K Unknown N/A 0:00:02 N/A MsMpEng.exe 2348 Services 0 68,548 K Unknown N/A 0:34:49 N/A Memory Compression 2392 Services 0 591,392 K Unknown N/A 0:02:23 N/A svchost.exe 2424 Services 0 24,368 K Unknown N/A 0:00:56 N/A NvTelemetryContainer.exe 2436 Services 0 10,620 K Unknown N/A 0:00:00 N/A nvwirelesscontroller.exe 2496 Services 0 7,536 K Unknown N/A 0:00:00 N/A loggerservice.exe 2748 Services 0 5,348 K Unknown N/A 0:00:00 N/A MBAMService.exe 2948 Services 0 149,024 K Unknown N/A 1:00:38 N/A svchost.exe 3808 Services 0 5,600 K Unknown N/A 0:00:02 N/A NisSrv.exe 3408 Services 0 11,308 K Unknown N/A 0:01:14 N/A PresentationFontCache.exe 5200 Services 0 15,648 K Unknown N/A 0:00:00 N/A QASvc.exe 1356 Services 0 6,984 K Unknown N/A 0:00:08 N/A QALSvc.exe 1544 Services 0 6,356 K Unknown N/A 0:00:00 N/A  WmiPrvSE.exe 5916 Services 0 8,700 K Unknown N/A 0:00:02 N/A SearchIndexer.exe 6204 Services 0 26,212 K Unknown N/A 0:00:37 N/A ePowerSvc.exe 3140 Services 0 8,200 K Unknown N/A 0:00:01 N/A UBTService.exe 7160 Services 0 18,032 K Unknown N/A 0:00:14 N/A IntelCpHeciSvc.exe 9596 Services 0 7,148 K Unknown N/A 0:00:00 N/A csrss.exe 8404 Console 4 5,820 K Running N/A 0:00:38 N/A winlogon.exe 10136 Console 4 7,236 K Unknown N/A 0:00:00 N/A dwm.exe 8524 Console 4 47,600 K Running N/A 0:07:03 DWM Notification Window nvxdsync.exe 6848 Console 4 19,356 K Running N/A 0:00:01 UxdService sihost.exe 10660 Console 4 21,172 K Running LAPTOP-0KBSL30M\travelwhiz 0:00:09 N/A svchost.exe 7064 Console 4 24,164 K Unknown LAPTOP-0KBSL30M\travelwhiz 0:00:01 N/A taskhostw.exe 7788 Console 4 17,256 K Running LAPTOP-0KBSL30M\travelwhiz 0:00:00 Task Host Window nvcontainer.exe 4240 Console 4 17,792 K Running LAPTOP-0KBSL30M\travelwhiz 0:00:03 BroadcastListenerWindow explorer.exe 2996 Console 4 68,596 K Running LAPTOP-0KBSL30M\travelwhiz 0:00:45 N/A RuntimeBroker.exe 4876 Console 4 37,176 K Running LAPTOP-0KBSL30M\travelwhiz 0:00:10 N/A igfxEM.exe 7212 Console 4 11,804 K Running LAPTOP-0KBSL30M\travelwhiz 0:00:00 The Event Manager Dashboard ShellExperienceHost.exe 9468 Console 4 50,232 K Running LAPTOP-0KBSL30M\travelwhiz 0:00:06 New notification nvtray.exe 11456 Console 4 10,432 K Running LAPTOP-0KBSL30M\travelwhiz  0:00:00 NotificationIconWindow nvtray.exe 7016 Console 4 13,704 K Running LAPTOP-0KBSL30M\travelwhiz 0:00:34 OptimusIconWindow RAVCpl64.exe 396 Console 4 10,752 K Running LAPTOP-0KBSL30M\travelwhiz 0:00:01 Realtek HD Audio CPL for Vista ePowerTray.exe 2976 Console 4 11,136 K Running LAPTOP-0KBSL30M\travelwhiz 0:00:06 ePower_DMC MSASCuiL.exe 8340 Console 4 11,532 K Running LAPTOP-0KBSL30M\travelwhiz 0:00:00 Windows Defender mbamtray.exe 5740 Console 4 22,740 K Running LAPTOP-0KBSL30M\travelwhiz 0:00:02 QTrayIconMessageWindow Skype.exe 10864 Console 4 84,556 K Running LAPTOP-0KBSL30M\travelwhiz 0:01:11 SkypeT? - brenda.brenner igfxext.exe 8948 Console 4 8,976 K Running LAPTOP-0KBSL30M\travelwhiz 0:00:00 OleMainThreadWndName agent.exe 4180 Console 4 15,140 K Running LAPTOP-0KBSL30M\travelwhiz 0:01:04 N/A QAAgent.exe 11256 Console 4 136 K Running LAPTOP-0KBSL30M\travelwhiz 0:00:00 N/A unsecapp.exe 2916 Console 4 8,860 K Running LAPTOP-0KBSL30M\travelwhiz 0:00:00 OleMainThreadWndName QALockHandler.exe 10796 Console 4 6,700 K Unknown N/A 0:00:00 N/A QAAdminAgent.exe 10508 Console 4 9,308 K Running N/A 0:00:10 QAAdminAgent unsecapp.exe 912 Console 4 6,052 K Unknown N/A 0:00:00 N/A ISUSPM.exe 6928 Console 4 14,980 K Running LAPTOP-0KBSL30M\travelwhiz 0:00:27 ToasterListenerWindow unsecapp.exe 6452 Console 4 8,844 K Running N/A 0:00:00 OleMainThreadWndName ePowerEvent.exe 11976 Console 4 10,496 K Running N/A 0:00:12 ePowerEvent unsecapp.exe 3372 Console 4 8,704 K Running N/A 0:00:00 OleMainThreadWndName SkypeHost.exe 10132 Console 4 6,232 K Unknown LAPTOP-0KBSL30M\travelwhiz 0:00:00 N/A fontdrvhost.exe 6156 Console 4 2,596 K Unknown N/A 0:00:00 N/A dllhost.exe 6864 Console 4 10,004 K Running LAPTOP-0KBSL30M\travelwhiz 0:00:00 OleMainThreadWndName SkypeBrowserHost.exe 1064 Console 4 39,096 K Running LAPTOP-0KBSL30M\travelwhiz 0:01:57 N/A Integrator.exe 9060 Console 4 608 K Running LAPTOP-0KBSL30M\travelwhiz 0:00:01 Glary Utilities MpCmdRun.exe 1772 Services 0 8,832 K Unknown N/A 0:00:00 N/A ePowerButton_NB.exe 2888 Console 4 356 K Running LAPTOP-0KBSL30M\travelwhiz 0:00:00 Hidden Window cmd.exe 7524 Console 4 3,928 K Running LAPTOP-0KBSL30M\travelwhiz 0:00:00 tasklist /v conhost.exe 11732 Console 4 10,596 K Running LAPTOP-0KBSL30M\travelwhiz 0:00:00 CicMarshalWnd ApplicationFrameHost.exe 7208 Console 4 19,320 K Running LAPTOP-0KBSL30M\travelwhiz 0:00:00 Films & TV Microsoft.Photos.exe 4008 Console 4 59,024 K Running LAPTOP-0KBSL30M\travelwhiz 0:00:04 Photos Video.UI.exe 3028 Console 4 50,176 K Running LAPTOP-0KBSL30M\travelwhiz 0:00:00 Films & TV chrome.exe 6372 Console 4 139,108 K Running LAPTOP-0KBSL30M\travelwhiz 0:17:37 Mail - [email protected] - Google Chrome chrome.exe 5372 Console 4 8,500 K Unknown LAPTOP-0KBSL30M\travelwhiz 0:00:00 N/A chrome.exe 6128 Console 4 11,072 K Running LAPTOP-0KBSL30M\travelwhiz 0:00:00 N/A  chrome.exe 8932 Console 4 405,924 K Running LAPTOP-0KBSL30M\travelwhiz 0:24:01 N/A chrome.exe 576 Console 4 41,424 K Unknown LAPTOP-0KBSL30M\travelwhiz 0:00:08 N/A chrome.exe 6776 Console 4 115,976 K Unknown LAPTOP-0KBSL30M\travelwhiz 0:01:39 N/A chrome.exe 8116 Console 4 39,768 K Unknown LAPTOP-0KBSL30M\travelwhiz 0:00:05 N/A chrome.exe 3872 Console 4 225,952 K Unknown LAPTOP-0KBSL30M\travelwhiz 0:01:40 N/A chrome.exe 7976 Console 4 692,896 K Unknown LAPTOP-0KBSL30M\travelwhiz 1:25:01 N/A FMAPP.exe 4584 Console 4 9,328 K Running LAPTOP-0KBSL30M\travelwhiz 0:00:02 FM Hook Background SearchUI.exe 2928 Console 4 55,252 K Running LAPTOP-0KBSL30M\travelwhiz 0:00:00 Cortana SUPERAntiSpyware.exe 4744 Console 4 2,700 K Running LAPTOP-0KBSL30M\travelwhiz 0:01:22 SUPERAntiSpyware LIFETIME Professional Subscription chrome.exe 1424 Console 4 182,652 K Unknown LAPTOP-0KBSL30M\travelwhiz 0:09:03 N/A audiodg.exe 7708 Services 0 21,612 K Unknown N/A 0:01:31 N/A chrome.exe 12140 Console 4 144,760 K Unknown LAPTOP-0KBSL30M\travelwhiz 0:00:40 N/A chrome.exe 12144 Console 4 576,388 K Unknown LAPTOP-0KBSL30M\travelwhiz 0:12:40 N/A chrome.exe 11020 Console 4 99,720 K Unknown LAPTOP-0KBSL30M\travelwhiz 0:00:24 N/A svchost.exe 7456 Services 0 7,780 K Unknown N/A 0:00:00 N/A SearchProtocolHost.exe 2640 Services 0 7,688 K Unknown N/A 0:00:00 N/A SearchFilterHost.exe 6720 Services 0 6,264 K Unknown N/A 0:00:00 N/A tasklist.exe 4668 Console 4 8,844 K Unknown LAPTOP-0KBSL30M\travelwhiz  0:00:00 N/A WmiPrvSE.exe 2548 Services 0 8,604 K Unknown N/A 0:00:00 N/A ECHO is on.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, wait until this happens again and run the cmd again, this time attach the notepad outcome to your reply I will be able to read it.


----------



## brobilly52 (Jan 23, 2014)

jenae said:


> Hi, wait until this happens again and run the cmd again, this time attach the notepad outcome to your reply I will be able to read it.


Ok I am attaching the next one thanks


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, thanks for that, I cannot see any obvious problems (depends on where some processes are located, as to whether they are legit or not). I recommend you post at our virus forum

Virus/Trojan/Spyware Help

Follow the new instructions.


----------

